# Interesting interview with Murray Carter



## gic (Jan 21, 2016)

http://www.***********.net/murray-carter-interview/

Although it's filled with the usual murrayism's and strong opinions which oen may or may not agree with, it's still very interesting. One new thing I learned is he really hates to sharpen ZDP189 and thinks knives made of this steel "are nearly impossible to sharpen by hand. I sometimes joke that the owners of these knives would be better served with a ceramic blade or diamond coated blade."

I have a couple of ZDP-189 blades and haven't found them that hard to sharpen at all. Of course,I am not using King 1000/6000 stones on them like Murray uses on nearly everything!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 21, 2016)

Can you drop some hints for the link?

Agree about the king stone comment you're alluding to as well


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 21, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Can you drop some hints for the link?
> 
> Agree about the king stone comment you're alluding to as well



k-n-i-f-e-p-l-a-n-e-t


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jan 21, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Can you drop some hints for the link?
> 
> Agree about the king stone comment you're alluding to as well



Eh, just use a cinderblock like in his videos....that's what I use on my Shigefusas.


----------



## gic (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh sorry didn't realize, the link would be modified to ***


----------



## AllanP (Jan 21, 2016)

never heard of the site, why is it blocked


----------



## psfred (Jan 21, 2016)

I can imagine a King 1000/6000 would be frustrating to use with ZDP-189, they are frustrating to use with ordinary chrome/vanadium plane blades hardened to RC 58 or so. "Stone vanishes, blade untouched", most likely.

Someone might suggest he try a Bester 1200, it works much better for abrasion resistant steel (like A2 or D2, for instance).

Peter


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 22, 2016)

That just read to me as an ad for murrary's sharpening vids.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2016)

The guy's legit obviously, and I definitely got a lot out of his DVD - but man that was a lot of self-promotion! Shows what it's like to be a one man shop for everything: craftsman, artist, businessman, marketer . . . Gotta play the game I guess.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 22, 2016)

Regarding the difficulty to grind harder steels on certain stones; there's a nice test here that (although not necessarily 100% accurate or scientific) does give some nice insight into this.

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=672 

It's on a blog so it takes some clicking (to the left) to get through all the parts (I think there's about 5 or 6). It also shows this weakness in the King stones.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 22, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> That just read to me as an ad for murrary's sharpening vids.



lus1: The line that bothered me was when he mentioned his "world famous sharpening video". That type of over the top self promotion always rubs me the wrong way.

I love the one knife of his I have and hope to buy more, but be a little more humble.


----------



## Matus (Jan 22, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> I love the one knife of his I have and hope to buy more, but be a little more humble.



lus1:


----------



## nwdel (Feb 19, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> lus1: The line that bothered me was when he mentioned his "world famous sharpening video". That type of over the top self promotion always rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> I love the one knife of his I have and hope to buy more, but be a little more humble.



Yup, it's still a little disconcerting that I paid for a video to watch a guy shave himself, but I learned more from that video about sharpening than any other single source and really it's his philosophy on sharpening that really resonates. Using your senses, touch and sight, fully concentrating, being observant and in the moment; heck, it's a year later for me and I can put a halfway decent edge on a knife.


----------



## dblnickels (Feb 25, 2016)

I love his emphasis on skill and not gadgets or sharpening on unicorn hooves.
His delivery is like a shop teacher sometimes though.


----------

